# Degree Attestation



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Can anyone help me with Degree Attestation information please? I apologise in advance as I have done this before for UAE but have just had a call that I need to get this done asap. I am in a panic and cant see for looking. Where do I send it.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

greeny said:


> Can anyone help me with Degree Attestation information please? I apologise in advance as I have done this before for UAE but have just had a call that I need to get this done asap. I am in a panic and cant see for looking. Where do I send it.




Sorted. head exploded, then saw sense and got it together


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

greeny said:


> Sorted. head exploded, then saw sense and got it together


Well done :clap2:


----------

